# Black Nose Paint



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So I know that they sell stuff to color a poodle's nose for the ring. But I was wondering, if one was to use it for a pet, just because you like the look, how long would it last for. Would it last maybe a week between baths?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, I realized that this might not be something that one might want to speak about in public, but if anyone would PM me, I would appreciate it, and I promise to keep it confidential.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wish I could help, but I have no experience with the stuff.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'll ask my groomer. He did grooming on the show circuit for a while, and must have seen his share of "enhancements".


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I've seen some show handlers use this for temporarily hiding loss of nose pigment:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Winners-Circle-Dog-Nose-1-Ounce/dp/B001VP58AK[/ame] They say its safe to use for pets (I'd use it sparingly though dye on the nose pores daily can't be that good for their health) and can last a few days or so depending on the dog I used it just once on my white pom who's nose is a liver color in his old age, was just curious, it's very black it looks odd to me but I may have applied too much I like his lil liver nose better now that I've lived with it for a few years, besides it matches the liver freckles on his nose. Khaleesi thankfully has retained a black nose so we've never needed it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Good point, it might not be healthy to use as a regular thing. I am just not a fan of brown noses.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

can't be healthy to have a painted nose forever. maybe better to wait till a more suited-to-you dog comes along?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When I first saw the title of this thread I thought it was a new breed of horse! lol

I thought that stuff rubbed off pretty quickly. I have seen judges at dog shows rub their finger over the nose and then look at their finger to check for it, which gave me this impression.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> can't be healthy to have a painted nose forever. maybe better to wait till a more suited-to-you dog comes along?



Oh wouldn't all of my PF peeps be the first ones to tell me that IF a puppy came along that met ALL of my criteria, the ever elusive tiny size, and all of the personality traits on my list that I should not worry about color? It seems like when we speak of color, I am pretty much the only one that believes that black is associated with a certain level of intelligence?
Besides, I could afford to be wrong and still be right on this one, because brown is just a dilution of black, and this puppy is out of two blacks.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

only you can make that decision no matter what anyone says. but if you are talking about painting a dog's nose because you don't like the color, there's already a big question mark for you, isn't there?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh wouldn't all of my PF peeps be the first ones to tell me that IF a puppy came along that met ALL of my criteria, the ever elusive tiny size, and all of the personality traits on my list that I should not worry about color? It seems like when we speak of color, I am pretty much the only one that believes that black is associated with a certain level of intelligence?
> Besides, I could afford to be wrong and still be right on this one, because brown is just a dilution of black, and this puppy is out of two blacks.


Wait...what? Brown is not a dilution of black.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Wait...what? Brown is not a dilution of black.



It isn't? Gosh I will never get this color thing straight! Please, if you don't mind, explain it to me. I could swear that the apprgeio site said brown was a dilution of black.
The particular puppy in question is out of two blacks, there is a brown 3 generations back, but that brown is also out of blacks.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> only you can make that decision no matter what anyone says. but if you are talking about painting a dog's nose because you don't like the color, there's already a big question mark for you, isn't there?



I was just musing. I could not tolerate a liver nose on a cream/white, but I guess that I could get used to it on a brown since it is supposed to be that way. I was just thinking that silvers look so nice with the contrast of a black nose, it is too bad browns can't be that way. Anyhow, nose color is way down on my list of priorities. If it has EVERYTHING else on my list, I will get used to brown. Maybe just use some Nose Nos for special occasions, like a modeling job or a photo op


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> It isn't? Gosh I will never get this color thing straight! Please, if you don't mind, explain it to me. I could swear that the apprgeio site said brown was a dilution of black.
> The particular puppy in question is out of two blacks, there is a brown 3 generations back, but that brown is also out of blacks.


Brown is a recessive color. If both black parents carry a brown gene, it's possible for there to be brown offspring. Are you going to be getting a brown puppy?? . Since brown dogs never have black noses, it would look silly to use something to make it look black. Are you concerned about ending up with a white puppy with a brown nose?

Brown occurs when certain genes cause the complete absence of eumelanin (black). A brown dog can't have eumelanin anywhere on their body.

Born blue dogs (weimaraners) would be considered an example of dilute black.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Brown is a recessive color. If both black parents carry a brown gene, it's possible for there to be brown offspring. Are you going to be getting a brown puppy?? . Since brown dogs never have black noses, it would look silly to use something to make it look black. Are you concerned about ending up with a white puppy with a brown nose?
> 
> Brown occurs when certain genes cause the complete absence of eumelanin (black). A brown dog can't have eumelanin anywhere on their body.
> 
> Born blue dogs (weimaraners) would be considered an example of dilute black.



Oh no, I would never get a white puppy with a brown nose.
I am thinking of getting a dark brown puppy out of two blacks.
I was just googling around for pictures of browns, and saw this







And thought I liked that more than this







So you think the first picture must be doctored?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh no, I would never get a white puppy with a brown nose.
> I am thinking of getting a dark brown puppy out of two blacks.
> I was just googling around for pictures of browns, and saw this
> View attachment 287321
> ...


The first picture would be a red puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> The first picture would be a red puppy.



Oh really? It came up under a search for brown, but I guess google isn't a poodle expert. That is some dark red then!
Oh well, I like blacks having the same color nose as their hair, I guess I could get used to a brown being the same.
It will be quite awhile to see if the puppy meets all of my criteria anyhow, just musing about the possibility for now, thanks for the info


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh really? It came up under a search for brown, but I guess google isn't a poodle expert. That is some dark red then!
> Oh well, I like blacks having the same color nose as their hair, I guess I could get used to a brown being the same.
> It will be quite awhile to see if the puppy meets all of my criteria anyhow, just musing about the possibility for now, thanks for the info


Yes...definitely a red. It's pretty dark lighting and probably a young dog which is why it looks so dark, bit without a doubt red. Yep, there's a lot of incorrect poodle color information when you start googling! 

I love Browns.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

yep I google brown poodle images there are a lot of reds there, kinda annoying but oh well


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Maybe my problem is that I have never actually met a brown in person, or seen one at a dog show for that matter. It just seems foreign to me.
But maybe a dark brown would look nice next to Timi. Much as I love black, I know it can be difficult having two the same color. Just as long as it stays dark. Is it the same fading factor as silvers that cause them to get light? I need to check the pedigrees for silver?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is the puppy, as you can see, the size difference is why I am interested. But I have to see what happens, could be she is in-size and the other two are over. And even if she is the right size, she still has to have the right temperament for NYC...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

how old is she in that photo, tp?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> how old is she in that photo, tp?



8 days, so there is still plenty of time for things to change. But there is another wonderful Mama waiting for her if she turns out not to be right for me, so the breeder can wait as long as needed for a decision.
But just look at that size difference! And they were actually born late, so it isn't like she was premature. And she is vigorous, and nursing well, no feeding necessary, so the odds are looking good that this is just a naturally tiny, totally healthy puppy!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wishing you luck. so teaka and timi could have a sister soon. you need to start practicing liking all brown! hey, at least her nose isn't pink, like some dogs i've seen. :wink:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> wishing you luck. so teaka and timi could have a sister soon. you need to start practicing liking all brown! hey, at least her nose isn't pink, like some dogs i've seen. :wink:



Oh no, don't even say it! I think that as long as her nose stays as dark or darker than her hair I will be fine. Come to think of it, Tangee's nose was brown, but it looked fine to me because it was darker than her hair. But pink nose, or even light, no, that is a virtual impossibility with her breeding!
Now I think I have to go peruse the brown poodle thread. I need to see me some show quality browns. It might just be that many of the browns that I have seen are not from the best of breeders, and that is what is turning me off. When I imagine a Timi in brown, that actually seems kind of pretty....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Maybe my problem is that I have never actually met a brown in person, or seen one at a dog show for that matter. It just seems foreign to me.
> But maybe a dark brown would look nice next to Timi. Much as I love black, I know it can be difficult having two the same color. Just as long as it stays dark. Is it the same fading factor as silvers that cause them to get light? I need to check the pedigrees for silver?


Welllll.....if you own a brown it's good to love all shades of brown, at least when it comes to standards. Don't know about toys.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Welllll.....if you own a brown it's good to love all shades of brown, at least when it comes to standards. Don't know about toys.



Do you have any nice looking browns that you could show me?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is a really dark toy

Toy Poodle - Dog Breeds - Dog.com


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Here is a really dark toy
> 
> Toy Poodle - Dog Breeds - Dog.com


Oh thank you! That looks just like a black toy with a glow - very pretty!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I just pursed the brown poodle thread and saw that the browns are largely represented by Spoos, and that pretty much all of them lightened a lot.
But I also found pictures that I had posted of a brown puppy that my breeder had, and it just so happens that I have seen a picture of that puppy recently at 2 1/4 years old, and she is the exact same color, no fade at all, so perhaps it is different with toys!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

N2Mischief, that is a gorgeous brown Poodle!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is a pretty one - but it does look like the nose is colored, doesn't it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Here is a pretty one - but it does look like the nose is colored, doesn't it?
> View attachment 287434


Nose looks brown to me!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Nose looks brown to me!



Well if it is, it is a nice dark brown - I'll take that!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Used by handlers all over the world. 
I have been told that blackeners cause lose of pigment. Something to think about.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> Amazon.com : Cherry Knoll Black Out : Pet Supplies
> 
> Used by handlers all over the world.
> 
> I have been told that blackeners cause lose of pigment. Something to think about.



Hum, I wonder if that is so. Maybe because it blocks the nose from getting sun? Or because the liver noses always get lighter as they get older, and they just attribute it to the paint?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Hum, I wonder if that is so. Maybe because it blocks the nose from getting sun? Or because the liver noses always get lighter as they get older, and they just attribute it to the paint?


I've never seen a brown dog's nose fade in the way a black nose can fade. So, if you get a brown and it has a dark brown nose, I would expect that to stay. Although the coat color may fade. If you use blackener on a black nose, I have heard that it can cause the pigment to fade. No clue if it is true or not. So far my only white show dog had excellent pigment.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I've never seen a brown dog's nose fade in the way a black nose can fade. So, if you get a brown and it has a dark brown nose, I would expect that to stay. Although the coat color may fade. If you use blackener on a black nose, I have heard that it can cause the pigment to fade. No clue if it is true or not. So far my only white show dog had excellent pigment.



Thank you, it is good to know that the nose that I see on the puppy is what I get for keeps. I don't know why anybody would blacken a black nose - there must have been some sort of pigment problem in the first place, but no worries about that with Taylee and Timi.
This is the girl I was speaking of from the same breeder, so far at over 2 years old, it looks like it has not lightened at all, so that seems like a good sign?

At maybe 7 months old








Current, 2 years, 3 months old


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to tell you ladies, it is still early, but I am feeling a little bit squeeee!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

goody. that means we should be getting more pictures, right?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Boy! A puppy for Xmas?????


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> goody. that means we should be getting more pictures, right?



Whenever a friend visits, breeder is not too great about pictures. So far I know of one friend going to visit when she is 8 weeks, and another friend going to visit at 10 weeks. Hopefully somebody else before then, but not sure...
But I can show you some more from that same day 






























Oh, and actually this was taken when she was just a few hours old!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Whenever a friend visits, breeder is not too great about pictures. So far I know of one friend going to visit when she is 8 weeks, and another friend going to visit at 10 weeks. Hopefully somebody else before then, but not sure...
> But I can show you some more from that same day
> 
> View attachment 287586
> ...



I think that the other ones really grew a lot more than her - I might be worried about her health, but breeder says that she is very vigorous, active, nursing really well - she has not even needed to supplement her feeding, so I am hopeful  But I think the telling time is when they begin to eat solid food, so any PF prayers that you want to send her way would be much appreciated!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like she has a nice dark nose huh CM? Do the brown's noses get any darker from birth? I know that the noses on the creams and apricots that are not black sure do!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh Boy! A puppy for Xmas?????



Oh no, IF she is as tiny as I am hoping, then she probably couldn't come home until 16 weeks, so maybe as a birthday present for Timi, February 1st. What better 2nd birthday present could a poodle get than a 24/7 playmate?!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

At first I thought you wanted to color Timi's nose! I couldn't see any need for that. This is SO much better! Fun to see pictures of brown toy Poodles and that tiny candidate


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> At first I thought you wanted to color Timi's nose! I couldn't see any need for that. This is SO much better! Fun to see pictures of brown toy Poodles and that tiny candidate



Ha ha, no Timi's nose is just fine! And I am starting to think that a dark brown could look very nice next to her - she does get all of those brown highlights in her hair from the sun. 
What colors for bows, collars and clothing looks good on a brown girl? 
Ohhh, and what color would be good for matching outfits?!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

go for pink! teal would also look good on both.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> go for pink! teal would also look good on both.



Oh teal sounds nice. Yellow might be nice too, but maybe not so girly. Timi has a lot of red, but I don't think that would not be so great in brown. Pink would be ok for both I guess.
Oh, It might be hard to find, but I would love to get one matching outfit in brown for Timi and black for baby sis, how cool would that be!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ha ha, no Timi's nose is just fine! And I am starting to think that a dark brown could look very nice next to her - she does get all of those brown highlights in her hair from the sun.
> What colors for bows, collars and clothing looks good on a brown girl?
> Ohhh, and what color would be good for matching outfits?!


Brown ribbons with pink or sea green polka dots could be scrumptious ....


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

One day short of 2 weeks old 
It looks to me like she is catching up with her sister a little. But it is all good because if she winds up too big for me, I will be really happy for the Mama who is waiting for their dream brownie, so either way she is going to make someone's dream come true


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess that this is a Dwarf or a Mini, but it sure is beautiful! That nose isn't black?







I may get a new picture of baby brownie tomorrow, she will be 3 weeks old


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ari is a brown-noser through and through, literally and figuratively.

You'll learn to like the liver nose. I didn't at first, but now it is just part of my adorably perfect puppy girl and I wouldn't change it for the world!

I LOVE Tiffany blue (robin egg) on brown and on black. It looks super classy and stylish on those darker colors.

Ari's crossing her paws for another brownie to join her on the forum!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sophie anne said:


> Ari is a brown-noser through and through, literally and figuratively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, this little girl is joining the forum for sure - the only question is who her mama will be. It just depends upon if she turns out to be a good city girl or more of a suburban girl - either way she is all set for a great life!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I know that puppies grow in spurts, and toys especially do their growing early, but as of now she is looking too big for me I think. We will see...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Given that she is now probably about how big Javelin was at birth it is hard for me to call her too big, but she is too cute for words no matter her size!


----------

